# [BRUTAL Blackpill] Looking Good Isn't Enough Anymore To Get Women In 2020



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jun 22, 2020)

Unless you are in high school (or under 20, when women don't expect much from you), just being good looking won't be enough to get women in 2020 and onwards.

Due to the rising popularity of onlyfans, online whoring, sky rocketing levels of simping, liberalism and mental illnesses, even Chads have to meet certain financial and social standards in order to get his dick wet.

If you aren't actively moneymaxxing, charismamaxxing and socialmaxxing, you WILL be left behind.

If you really think you will get by JUST off your looks alone in your late 30s, 40s and 50s you will be in for a rude awakening. 

Even Chads are simping on tinder nowadays, you literally have no idea how many options an average looking 23yo bird has. 

She gets offers from 27 year old Chads with Porsche's, Tyrone the pro athlete and Chadriguez the artist/dancer. 

Just LOL if you think your 25yo looksmaxxed ass with $300 to your name still living with your parents/wageslaving is gonna get in on the action in these times. These hoes make 30k a month just by uploading a few feet pictures on onlyfans and she's gonna date some broke loser? LOL

Might have worked 5 years ago but times are rapidly changing.

If you are smart you go MGTOW for a few years to get your shit fixed OR just quit the game entirely because you're gonna get destroyed by these women. That's right, even the classical Chad isn't safe in 2020.


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 22, 2020)

idc i go for muslim women and if they get caught doing that it's over for them so this doesn't apply to me


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Jun 22, 2020)

Next level cope. This isn't even remotely true.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 22, 2020)

Depends on the country tbh. Different countries have different levels and amounts of Chads


----------



## Bromose (Jun 22, 2020)

Jfl you don’t need to take years off to earn money, passive income is easy to set up unless ur below 110 iq tbh.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 22, 2020)

Depends really. 
Like in my country its always a statusmaxx to be in STEM (I assume this is true with most places) but a Chad way is to play rugby especially in HS foids soaked over that shit.


----------



## homesick (Jun 22, 2020)

Hmm, should I just give up?

Accept defeat, and become a betabuxx for a postwall woman in her 30s with 100+ laycount when im 30 and rich?
Is that the only solution for us


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jun 22, 2020)

This onlyfans stuff is really exaggerated tbh. A tiny fraction of girls even have an account and then a tiny fraction of them make serious money with it. An even tinier fraction making the money you're suggesting in your post.

Just having your own place (renting is fine too), your own car (leasing is fine too) and an above average job is plenty to at least not hold you back.

But yes as a general advice focusing on moneymaxxing is a good idea. I'm currently playing and studying poker so that I can make a nice ~20k+/year side income after graduating and getting a job. Potentially going fulltime if I'm good enough to make 6 figures.


----------



## PYT (Jun 23, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Unless you are in high school (or under 20, when women don't expect much from you), just being good looking won't be enough to get women in 2020 and onwards.
> 
> Due to the rising popularity of onlyfans, online whoring, sky rocketing levels of simping, liberalism and mental illnesses, even Chads have to meet certain financial and social standards in order to get his dick wet.
> 
> ...


Nigga shut the fuck up. Pathetic mentality where you overthink and complicate shit. Woman like pretty faces and they also like money. That’s all that matters jfl at the other shit you said


----------



## GorgeousDevil (Jun 23, 2020)

COOOOOOPE!
OP is exagerating or viewing the world 5 years into the future


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 23, 2020)

humans population will reduce drastically due to rise of feminism and modern lifestyle which lead to having a negative birth rate.
It will first happen in white europe, then east asia, Americas and finally africa
immigration won't be enough to compensate the negative brith rate of europe and america

Governments will try everything to rise the birth rate: heavy taxes for people who don't breed, abortion ban and so on.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 23, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> humans population will reduce drastically due to rise of feminism and modern lifestyle which lead to having a negative birth rate.
> It will first happen in white europe, then east asia, Americas and finally africa
> immigration won't be enough to compensate the negative brith rate of europe and america
> 
> Governments will try everything to rise the birth rate: heavy taxes for people who don't breed, abortion ban and so on.


Not sure you know about this but in Japan and SK that's already been happening for the past 3 years or so. Their birthrate is the lowest in the world.

So I agree, in that Europe and NA will follow Japan and SK in the next 5 years


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Jun 23, 2020)

I want to rob the moneymistresses money screaming black lives matter


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jun 23, 2020)

Japanesecels just coom to hentai all day and then work themselves to death. DEFINITION of low value male slave society. 

People have to feel loved and cared for. Where does the market go to fix this? AI sex robots. They will prominent in keeping men in line to make sure they do their work. It will be company provided imo like insurance.

Real women will be taken by chads, but all LVM will be with their waifubot.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jun 23, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Depends really.
> Like in my country its always a statusmaxx to be in STEM (I assume this is true with most places) but a Chad way is to play rugby especially in HS foids soaked over that shit.


It's opposite in the netherlands. STEM = for autistic loser men that sit behind computer all day.

I remember reading a study somewhere where having a computer science job/programmer would lead to less likes on your dating profiles.


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jun 23, 2020)

GorgeousDevil said:


> COOOOOOPE!
> OP is exagerating or viewing the world *5 years into the future*



Isn't that what I said? 

"From 2020 _and onwards_"

Prepare now.


----------



## loksr (Jun 24, 2020)

Cope, keep telling yourself homeless chad can’t bounce between any pussy he sees


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jun 24, 2020)

EVERYTHING MATTERS


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jun 24, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> Japanesecels just coom to hentai all day and then work themselves to death. DEFINITION of low value male slave society.
> 
> People have to feel loved and cared for. Where does the market go to fix this? AI sex robots. They will prominent in keeping men in line to make sure they do their work. It will be company provided imo like insurance.
> 
> Real women will be taken by chads, but all LVM will be with their waifubot.


Cope if you think that men would still not want the real thing and eventually someone will snap. Its not about sex, its about knowing some males have it all while you just have a fake thing, that will not bring happiness or satisfaction and eventually Japanese society will have to address that.


----------



## Norwooder (Jun 24, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Unless you are in high school (or under 20, when women don't expect much from you), just being good looking won't be enough to get women in 2020 and onwards.
> 
> Due to the rising popularity of onlyfans, online whoring, sky rocketing levels of simping, liberalism and mental illnesses, even Chads have to meet certain financial and social standards in order to get his dick wet.
> 
> ...


You legit just want more company, 
fear mongering retard,
you would love to think masses of men are suffering alongside you, wouldn't you?


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jun 24, 2020)

Just lol at this autism


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jun 24, 2020)

Just lol at this delusion


----------



## Chadeep (Jun 24, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Just lol at this delusion


4 PSL NT Guy with Money will Mog Chads


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 24, 2020)

OP ironically talks about mental illness.


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 24, 2020)

*inshaAllah i will as many children as possible and at least 2 wives i can have up to 4 in islam *
*
i will probs move to somewhere like turkey - west europe is trash too expensive and high e
*
*turkery is becoming more muslim as well thanks to erdogan*


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 24, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Cope if you think that men would still not want the real thing and eventually someone will snap. Its not about sex, its about knowing some males have it all while you just have a fake thing, that will not bring happiness or satisfaction and eventually Japanese society will have to address that.


They've had 5 years or so to address it and yet all the Jap government could come up with is making the noodlewhores date the ricecels which as you can guess didn't result in any significant improvement lmao


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Jun 24, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Unless you are in high school (or under 20, when women don't expect much from you), just being good looking won't be enough to get women in 2020 and onwards.
> 
> Due to the rising popularity of onlyfans, online whoring, sky rocketing levels of simping, liberalism and mental illnesses, even Chads have to meet certain financial and social standards in order to get his dick wet.
> 
> ...



This isnt true at all, Im not even a Chad but a Chadlite and its very easy to bring women to my parents house

The problem is that there are almost no women left to marry or have kids

Also slaying gets old

The truth is its over, even if you did meet a " good " woman the laws and society are still stacked agaisnt you as a man, all it takes is her friends to talk shit about you or a GigaChad to hit her up on her phone, its a huge gamble to start a family


----------



## audreyen (Jun 24, 2020)

Bassically the world is fucked and we should go ER?


----------



## Uruguayo24 (Jul 10, 2020)

Well... I´m 24, and I fuck girls in my parents house. There are sooo many factors when you want to attract girls but looking good is at least 80%... don´t be delusional. 
Wanting to marry unless you are a religious person and all that it´s bizarre. It´s not worthy, you will only get a lot of responsabilities and limitations. Giving so much energy to slaying women is also stupid, when you have a necessity it multiplies and consumes you, once you looksmax and get women easily slaying losses the meaning.
Your life is an eternal fight with a lot of coping but is wonderful if you don´t take it seriously. You have to give your all and give yourself a meaning to your life and at the same time you have to know that your existence it has no meaning and all the perspectives (pathways) are the same, there is only death at the end.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 10, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Unless you are in high school (or under 20, when women don't expect much from you), just being good looking won't be enough to get women in 2020 and onwards.
> 
> Due to the rising popularity of onlyfans, online whoring, sky rocketing levels of simping, liberalism and mental illnesses, even Chads have to meet certain financial and social standards in order to get his dick wet.
> 
> ...


Cope i got 99+ under a day at 16


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Jul 10, 2020)

Keep fucking coping, I made a badoo with this photo and I matched with so many attractive rich girls who literally offered to help me out financially just to go on a date with me


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Jul 10, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> Keep fucking coping, I made a badoo with this photo and I matched with so many attractive rich girls who literally offered to help me out financially just to go on a date with me
> View attachment 507195


is that actually u nigga
I remember u said it was or something


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Jul 10, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> is that actually u nigga
> I remember u said it was or something


If it was me, do you think that I would be rotting here?


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 10, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> Keep fucking coping, I made a badoo with this photo and I matched with so many attractive rich girls who literally offered to help me out financially just to go on a date with me
> View attachment 507195


Brutal poor chadpill. Btw who is he ?


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Jul 10, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Brutal poor chadpill. Btw who is he ?


yea I'm curious he's very gl but looks fake


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jul 10, 2020)

Dont tell me you guys actually want to marry these hoes one day? You kids must be out of your mind or absolutely ignorant about these women.


----------



## LastGerman (Jul 10, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> She gets offers from 27 year old Chads with Porsche's



Brutal driver licence pill once again.


----------



## LastGerman (Jul 10, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> your own car (leasing is fine too)



You need to be able to drive in the first place in order to own a car.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jul 10, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> You need to be able to drive in the first place in roder to own a car.


Great observation man but what's the point in telling me this


----------



## LastGerman (Jul 10, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Great observation man but what's the point in telling me this



Imagine not being able to drive a car as a grown up man. The driver licence pill is the end of this world.


----------



## wagbox (Jul 10, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Dont tell me you guys actually want to marry these hoes one day? You kids must be out of your mind or absolutely ignorant about these women.


Need to create healthy offspring somehow.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jul 10, 2020)

wagbox said:


> Need to create healthy offspring somehow.



Your gonna pay child support for 18 years most likely, without seeing your kid much and still being single.


----------



## wagbox (Jul 10, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Your gonna pay child support for 18 years most likely, without seeing your kid much and still being single.


No


----------



## idkagoodusername (Jul 10, 2020)

Depressing threads like this are a waste of time. What difference does it make? Usually when i step outside, it never seems as bad as you guys say it is. But maybe it is. Whatever. We're all here because we found out that looks are nearly everything (money is everything else). Either let this depressing shit motivate you to looksmax and moneymax harder, or just ignore it. Stay focused on ascending and your life will improve regardless of how society as a whole changes.


----------



## Sale (Jul 11, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Unless you are in high school (or under 20, when women don't expect much from you), just being good looking won't be enough to get women in 2020 and onwards.
> 
> Due to the rising popularity of onlyfans, online whoring, sky rocketing levels of simping, liberalism and mental illnesses, even Chads have to meet certain financial and social standards in order to get his dick wet.
> 
> ...


I would blame cringey ass trends where these hot chads cry on camera and say how much they would risk for a girl like those mf are in some riverdale cringey ass tv show shit.

now us non-chads HAVE LESS CHANCES
Kill all good looking soyboys, emo boys, soft boys. Bouta ER outa nowhere


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jul 11, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> Imagine not being able to drive a car as a grown up man. The driver licence pill is the end of this world.



Take uber taxi everywhere or get a private driver


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jul 11, 2020)

Uruguayo24 said:


> Well... I´m 24, and I fuck girls in my parents house. There are sooo many factors when you want to attract girls but looking good is at least 80%... don´t be delusional.
> Wanting to marry unless you are a religious person and all that it´s bizarre. It´s not worthy, you will only get a lot of responsabilities and limitations. Giving so much energy to slaying women is also stupid, when you have a necessity it multiplies and consumes you, once you looksmax and get women easily slaying losses the meaning.
> Your life is an eternal fight with a lot of coping but is wonderful if you don´t take it seriously. You have to give your all and give yourself a meaning to your life and at the same time you have to know that your existence it has no meaning and all the perspectives (pathways) are the same, there is only death at the end.



Se acabó para ti amigo


----------



## YoxTixTuxMi (Jul 11, 2020)

Of course it’s not enough. I mean life is not going to Erasmus party all time, when you become oldcel, you need more than your face


----------



## John McCormick (Jul 11, 2020)

Women can never be kept forever; they can be rented like old blockbuster movies or think of them as rental cars. Now days, women can earn just as much or if not (more) from online whoring and onlyfans website. 

They don't care much about men's money; they care more about how a man makes them feel and what the man can bring to the table (used to be roof and food in the past but now it's adventure and thrill) 

For them, we are walking dildos just like they are walking fleshlight to us.


----------

